# Bereavement leave entitlements



## AirForceWife (10 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know if a member is entitled to bereavement leave if their wife's grandmother passes away? And if so, how long are they entitled to?
My family is in Toronto, and we are in Winnipeg,  thats why Im asking.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (10 Mar 2005)

3 weeks i believe


----------



## Torlyn (10 Mar 2005)

3 weeks?  No chance.  If it's anything like PSAC (federal servants) you don't get any time for grandparents.  At most, 3 days.  We did have the option of extended berevement, but I'm not sure if the military has it as well.  Just poking in to tell you that three weeks is a negative.

T


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Mar 2005)

Commanding Officers can approve up to 14 days. There is a CFAO and a QR&O article on it. Try googling "CFAO compassionate leave".

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/016-01_e.asp

CFAO 16-1 -- LEAVE



> COMPASSIONATE LEAVE -GENERAL
> 
> 75. Compassionate leave is reckoned in calendar days.
> 
> ...




http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/ch016_e.asp



> 16.17 ïÂ¿Â½ COMPASSIONATE LEAVE
> 
> (1) An officer or non-commissioned member may be granted compassionate leave not exceeding:
> 
> (a) 14 calendar days by a commanding officer; or



Normally it is granted for deaths among immediate family: parents, siblings, children. But most CO's will consider special cases, for example, if he was raised by the grandparent in the parent's absence.


----------



## bridges (10 Mar 2005)

You may also be interested in the possibility of flying commercially at public expense, in certain situations where compassionate leave has been auth.  The criteria for travel at public expense are a little more specific than those for compassionate leave itself.  Here's the link to the relevant CFAO:

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-25_e.asp

Hope this helps!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (12 Mar 2005)

Well i had a friend of mine kill himself last May, the padre told me "you can take up to 14 days if you feel its needed.". And a friend of mine's father died not too long ago and he was given 3 weeks.  Plus a day here or there to accomodate the admin.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Mar 2005)

Directing Staff pegged it perfectly.  Up to 14 days at the CO's discretion.  Most COs will pay attention to the recommendation of their Padre in these matters.


----------

